# Costume Help...PLEASE!



## Mr_Nobody (Aug 24, 2003)

I know the ones you are talking about, and they are sweet, but no matter where you go, you're looking at $300-$400 for one. You might get lucky on ebay, but that's it.


Wang Chi: A brave man likes the feel of nature on his face, Jack. 
Egg Shen: Yeah, and a wise man has enough sense to get in out of the rain. 


-_Big Trouble in Little China_


----------



## Toepincher (Jan 23, 2004)

FleshEating_MOFO,

If you are interested in a Bad Seed costume I have one for sale. I was going to use it for a prop this year at our house haunt but changed my mind on it. I bought it brand new and is still in the box it came in. Very detailed and quite large. I bought it for way too much money from Fright Catalog  and do not want it to lay around collecting dust.I will sell it cheap. 
If interested email me. 


Toepincher [xx(]

"The thought of Halloween is always there ..... even when it rains."


----------



## Thedarktomb (May 10, 2004)

Toepincher,

Do you still have your Bad Seed costume?

Thanks.

The Dark Tomb - Psychological Terror at it's best!


----------



## Toepincher (Jan 23, 2004)

Dark Tomb,
Sorry for the late message. I sent you a email about the costume. Let me know if you got the message. 

Toepincher [xx(]

"The thought of Halloween is always there ..... even when it rains."


----------



## slaggbot (Jul 1, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Toepincher_
> 
> Dark Tomb,
> Sorry for the late message. I sent you a email about the costume. Let me know if you got the message.
> ...


Please let me know if you have sold the costume.


----------



## Toepincher (Jan 23, 2004)

The costume is still up for purchase. I sent you a reply this morning 7-2-2004. Let me know if you want it. 

Toepincher [xx(]

"The thought of Halloween is always there ..... even when it rains."


----------



## jork8989 (Jul 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toepincher_
> 
> The costume is still up for purchase. I sent you a reply this morning 7-2-2004. Let me know if you want it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fleshrot (Jul 19, 2004)

Check out Morriscostume.com and possibly distortionsonline.com One of these may have the costume(s) you're looking for.


----------



## Toepincher (Jan 23, 2004)

Well, 
The Bad Seed costume is now in the hands of someone who can use it.
But, if somebody wants a Freak-N-Monster(the frankenstien creature reacher) I have this one up for grabs as well.
I will sell it cheap as well. He is also brand new. If interested let me know with a reply or email. 

Toepincher [xx(]

"The thought of Halloween is always there ..... even when it rains."


----------



## Toepincher (Jan 23, 2004)

Well the monster is gone as well. Somebody will use him to the fullest also I hope. 

Toepincher [xx(]

Jack Skellington : 
"I'm the master of fright,and a demon of light and I'll scare you right out of your pants"


----------



## Slim Shady (Sep 10, 2004)

Visit http://thehorrordome.com for all of the Creature Reacher Costumes. They have some great prices too!


----------



## favouritelink (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi you can check this website for XXL Halloween costums. Click here

 Favourite link dot com


----------

